# whats it worth?



## 1977skylineinFLA (Mar 17, 2004)

hey guys heres a ? what is a 1977 nissan skyline 2000 gt-x worth, it doesnt have the original motor in it which is a bummer but everything else is there. I looked around trying to find a value but i dont know it be more of a thing like what wold someone pay for it. I have it on ebay and its at 1000 bucs i know its worth more then that, i probably could get that out of the built to the hills motor. Or ill keep it , its really a neat car. But what do u guys think, ive never see na another one in the US never the less seen what they sold for, i couldnt even find one for sale anywhere in the world


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

$400 AUS but thats a Australian one.....they cam e with a l24 carbie motor.....


----------



## 1977skylineinFLA (Mar 17, 2004)

i hope $400 austrailian is like 4grand american lol, i could pull the motor out and get a bunch i see the carb set up go for almost 500 on ebay the header 100-200, then the motor is brand new too and pretty built up ,


----------

